
Google Plus Bans Creator of Firefox, For Using His Real Name - duzins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_plus_bans_creator_of_firefox_for_using_his.php#.Tjq4IakSRBM.hackernews
======
darklajid
Being against the real name policy I made sure to change my name to something
obviously 'not allowed' ("Firstname .") as my tiny bit of digital protest.

It took a roughly a week, I'm suspended now and my G+ usage is ~0~ (I could
repeal, I guess, and change my name back. But I don't support the rule and
it's a dealbreaker for me).

So far I'm hard pressed to name anything missing..

